# How would you upgrade a Man Kung's wrist rocket?



## Slua (May 27, 2019)

Good day to everyone here.

I've been shooting this poor specimen of a slingshot







for some time.

I've bought it as a test to see whether or not slingshot hobby sticks, and so far it does.

The issue I have with this setup is that the frame isn't comfortable to hold and the bands aren't exactly fit to shoot the ammo I use at the moment.

I shoot chickpeas because I practive in a park, and you can imagine how poorly this bandset fits the chickpeas.

I'm new to all of this, so please don't answer my question with the "cut your own theraband blue with your own pouch" because I'd really like to use less hands on solutions for now.

So, the question is, what specific bandset would you put on this slingshot to make it more suitable for shooting small ammo, chickpeas and BBs?

Any links would be greatly appreciated!

P.S: I've already oldered a Hammer XT with the .177 bands to have something good to shoot, but have to wait for the not so fast delivery and also may use the current slingshot to bring in more friends to the hobby by a way of gifting it)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I had one of those a while back. They're actually not that bad. You can easily swop the bands out for something more practical. The 'issue' I had with my one was the size - its not exactly pocket friendly. Also wrist rocket type slingshots usually put the brace centrally to the grip (which makes sense and also makes for right or left handed shooters) - but the wrist is actually slightly offset by almost an inch, which for me can affect comfort (I shoot gangsta).

The Marksman red tapered bands get some good reviews. Pocket Predator sells a flat band kit as well.

If you're shooting chickpeas and BB's I'd be looking at using 1632 tubes. You'd just have to cut to length and tie on.


----------



## Slua (May 27, 2019)

Thanks for the detailed writeup!

I'll definitely check out the bandsets of the bands you've mentioned.

Yes, the rigid and centred brace leaves some comfort to be desired.

I hope Hammer XT has a better one. At least it's an adjustable one.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The straight gauge tubing in the picture is medieval - the red tapered 'Marksman' tube sets would be a night and day difference, but they're still a bit much for .177 BBs. Also, when I used them extensively with 6mm steel, the average was only 200 shots before breaking. *

*I agree with Matt - if you want to stay with light ammo, 1632 will be a versatile friend, and can easily go a thousand shots or more. Stretching the ends over the prongs might be a bit fiddly - I've never tried to do that, but a ring opening jewelry pliers with a water or alcohol assist should work. Welcome to the fun! * 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Length-10-Meters-Orange-Rubber-Latex-Tube-3-2mm-Diameter-ELASTICA-Bungee-Slingshot-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting/32836451289.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d7DYrQR


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its actually a pity you went with the XT and not the LX head on the Hammer (though you could always get a head later on). The Ocularis system works well with single 1632 tube - though I'm sure with a little tinkering you'll get a good attachment method And be loving it.

The Hammer is awesome - I am keen to get one - its a very versatile platform.

Also do look at some of the newer style frames - from Pocket Predator (listed prices include shipping) / Simple Shot / Wasp etc. Wasp probably being the cheaper option being EU based. A dedicated looped tube setup with a thumb braced or pinch grip you may find a more convenient setup. Also Dankung's X6 POM - its a great frame and around $12 shipped.

I use a Simple Shot Torque for similar shooting to what you do and it works great for BB's as well (as well as the X6 POM)


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Good advise from these experienced shooters. When I got interested in slingshots about five years ago I started out "experimenting" with naturals forks and a variety of band materials that I could find locally, including light weight tubing which I was able to find, sold by the foot at a local sports store. It worked pretty well with light ammo. I can tell you this, I have learned so much from just reading Forum posts by people like Matt an Alfred E.M. I would follow their advise......as a matter of fact I think I am going to look into ordering some 1632 myself.

GP


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You'll love it GP. Amazing performance - single or looped, and it won't tire you out.*


----------



## Slua (May 27, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Its actually a pity you went with the XT and not the LX head on the Hammer (though you could always get a head later on). The Ocularis system works well with single 1632 tube - though I'm sure with a little tinkering you'll get a good attachment method And be loving it.
> 
> The Hammer is awesome - I am keen to get one - its a very versatile platform.
> 
> ...


Welp, my bad. I did remember reading something about FlipClip accepting tubular bands, after the double checks I've found out that they accept only the looped tubes.

Oh well, I'll have some extra tubes lying around for now (which I planned to use in the XT hammer).

Guess it's even more motivation for me to pick up the fun craft of cutting and tying my own flat bands, as flat bands need to be replaced more often.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

From my experience you won't be able to open up a 1632 far enough to get it over the fork - the tube will split.

To shoot 1632 tubes on that type of frame I do the following:

I pull the stock tubes completely off the using alcohol as a lubricant I shove the stock tube as far down the fork as I can get it. Then I cut it off even with the fork tip.

I then roll the tube down the fork,place the 1632 on the side of the fork and roll the tube back over the 1632. Test pull the 1632 away from your face to make sure it won't come off when shooting. If the 1632 slips, roll the stock tube back and put a small section of stock tube on the fork tip, put the 1632 over the small section of tube and roll the tube back over it all. Give it some more test pulls away from your face. It should not slip.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am attaching some photos showing the method I use to attach 1632 tubes to wire frame slingshots. The photos show extra small tubing from simple shot. I also use this method to attach flat bands (last photo).


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I would be willing to bet most guys on here started with one just like that change the bands and pouch use the right ammo and those can work really well


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely That’s a fine frame once you get rid of those tubes. !


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a wrist rocket. Upgrading the tubes and pouch as mentioned will improve the accuracy. PP's smart clamps are a clever way to attach flats and tubes. You can also attach flats and tubes with wrap and tuck or Romany tabs.

Also consider customizing the grip with some leather or sports wrap.

You can also remove the plastic wrist brace and replace it with some braided paracord.


----------

